# Fish & Wildlife Banquet Taxidermy Pics.....



## Dave Hadden (Feb 23, 2014)

Last nite I and my cute blonde date attended the annual fundraiser for our local Fish & Wildlife group and I took a few pics of some of the mounts on display.
As befitting the current local conditions as I type this, i.e. a blizzard, here's a Snowy Owl.





Here's a bit of an overview and, in one of those "small world" incidents, it turned out the taxidermist who did most of these mounts is married to the younger sister of my Grade 12 and post-grad sweetheart dating back to 1962.





Here's Donna reacting to my suggestion the bear might like her better if she tickled it back a bit from where she is.





And here's a few heads and a nice little steelhead too.





All in all it was a good evening out and we got to sample a number of foods you don't encounter often in normal modern living. All the food was donated and prepared by a volunteer crew who get props from me for their efforts.
The Beaver was tasty as can be. 




Take care.


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 23, 2014)

That is really cool.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice, you smooth movin ole rascal you.


----------

